# Olyan / Is



## ronanpoirier

I have a doubt about these two words. I know "olyan" is used in comparisons and "is" means "also/too". However, _gorilla_ told me "olyan" may also mean "so/very". That makes sense. But I not secure about their usage yet. Sometimes I see them in a sentence and they weren't supposed to be there so I just forget them. 

Anyone could tell me it? The same applies to "meg".

Here goes a sentence which I can't understand with "olyan" and "is": _Ézek többsége a XVIII. századi barokk épitészet mûemléke, *de akad olyan is*, amely már csaknem 500 esztendeje is búzát õrölt._

Köszi. _o/


----------



## berty bee

ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> I have a doubt about these two words. I know "olyan" is used in comparisons and "is" means "also/too". However, _gorilla_ told me "olyan" may also mean "so/very". That makes sense. But I not secure about their usage yet. Sometimes I see them in a sentence and they weren't supposed to be there so I just forget them.
> 
> Here goes a sentence which I can't understand with "olyan" and "is": _Ézek többsége a XVIII. századi barokk épitészet mûemléke, *de akad olyan is*, amely már csaknem 500 esztendeje is búzát õrölt._


Il s'agit des moulins dont la plupart ne fonctions plus, ils sont des reliques du passé, mais on peut trouver aussi teles moulins qui moulent du blé presque depuis 500 ans.


----------



## Zsanna

Ronan, you have already an explanation about the meaning so here is a little explanation about *olyan *itself. (The *is* here is just what you mentioned above: also, as well, too.)

It is a bit of a tricky word, so there is no surprise you don't find it easy to understand. It can mean/be used as:

- a word with which you point at something 
Similarly to a demonstrative like "this"/"that" but with the difference that it is not in terms of space (indicating somethin _close or_ _far_) but in terms of (its) nature or quality, e.g.:
Olyan virágot már láttam. _I have seen such a flower_. (Subject in the sentence)
Olyat kapok születésnapomra. _I will get one like that for my birthday_. (Object in the sentence - not necessarily just one if it is a sort flower!)
Olyannal köszöntöm Ágit. I'll greet Ági with that sort. (-val/-vel = _with_ is added to it; again seemingly a singular but it can indicate several "pieces" in reality - we concentrate on the "sort", not the quantity...)
etc.
So - the translation of it depends also on what role it has within the sentence.

But, in any case, it replaces an adjective or a whole description of a thing or the way an event takes place. 
We don't say _what sort_ or _how or to what extent _(= milyen or hogyan or mennyire), we just say that it has either exactly the same qualities or at least very similar to the one that is pointed at. 

If you say:
Olyat szeretnék! _I would like one like that/such a thing (or such things)_! - you don't say what you would like exactly (if somebody is not present, he won't know what you would like).

- it can also be a word you can use in a comparison:
Olyan a szemem, mint a sasé. (Word by word: such are my eyes like those of the eagle's.) My eyes are like the eagle's eyes.

- Olyan_ (nagyon) + adj_. or adv. = so (very)+ adj. or _to such an extent/degree_, etc.
Olyan szép volt, hogy elállt a lélegzetem. 
_It was so beautiful that my breathing stopped._

Olyan gyorsan beszélt, hogy nem értettem semmit.
_S/He spoke so fast that I didn't understand anything. _

In your example, the expression in bold means word by word: _but occurs such_ [a mill]_ as well._ (Or... "but there are also some," in better English but that doesn't help understanding the word in question.)


----------



## Vaskez

ronanpoirier said:


> I have a doubt about these two words. I know "olyan" is used in comparisons and "is" means "also/too". However, _gorilla_ told me "olyan" may also mean "so/very". That makes sense. But I not secure about their usage yet. Sometimes I see them in a sentence and they weren't supposed to be there so I just forget them.
> 
> Anyone could tell me it? The same applies to "meg".
> 
> Here goes a sentence which I can't understand with "olyan" and "is": _Ézek többsége a XVIII. századi barokk épitészet mûemléke, *de akad olyan is*, amely már csaknem 500 esztendeje is búzát õrölt._
> 
> Köszi. _o/


 
meaning of "olyan" depends on the context

if it's "olyan, mint" or "olyan, amely" i.e. in comparative context, then it means "like"
if it's used with a surprised or awed tone then it means "so (very)" 
e.g. "wow it's so big" "fú, olyan nagy" 


"meg" always makes an action complete

e.g. "ettem" = I ate, megettem = "I ate it up"
"csinálni" = to do something, megcsinálni = "to do something (until it's complete, to finish something)"

*Moderator's note: Please, respect the rules of spelling, punctuation and language. No SMS language is allowed. See also PM with explanations*.


----------

